# Adria Twin/Fiat Ducato Wing Mirror



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi All

I posted on this subject a few weeks ago and got a couple of replies. I am trying to remove the N/S wing mirror glass to access the screws retaining the mirror outer casing.

Casing got smashed on a protruding branch couple of trips ago. Glass at the time wasn't broken, but sadly following my attempt to remove it has now cracked. 

The advise I had was to simply pull it off, hope I did not misunderstand the post. Before I completely destroy it can anybody offer any further advise, is there a "trick" to it.

Many Thanks

Sorry forgot to mention it's a 57 plate, short reach mirrors


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

The way to get it off is indeed to just lever it away from it's retaining clips. This can very often result in cracked glass if you're not sufficiently adept at it. You need to tilt the mirror as far as possible to one side then get your fingers (or something thin and wide) behind the glass and lever it off. In order not to crack the glass you need to spread the pressure as far as possible, avoid flexing the mirror and pray. 8) 
As the glass is already broken it should be easy, just needs a sharp tug. No trick involved - just luck.

It can also be difficult to split the plastic casing along the mirror arms, take care not to break the little plastic catches that hold the two halves together. Using a flat scraper to prise them apart vertically usually works.


----------

